

Delta Rocket Family Celebrates 50 Years of Durability - blogimus
http://www.nasa.gov/centers/kennedy/news/delta_50.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Kind of disappointing in a way - have we come so ... short? Still ejecting
reaction mass in a titanic explosion to fling tiny payloads into space. What
happened to superconducting magnetic floating platforms? Antigravity pads?
Space elevators?

~~~
hga
More realistically, Orion (well, we can save that for responding to alien
invasions) and laser launch. The latter is something we ought to be able to do
today (the former's Environmental Impact Statement would be ... problematical
:-).

